# Levelpartner auf Aegwyn gesucht Lvl 1-90



## Oguzhan1994 (9. September 2014)

Hallo zusammen,

Da ich gerne einen Neuanfang auf dem Server Aegwyn (Allianz) machen würde, suche ich einen Partner zum gemeinsamen leveln von Lvl 1 - 90. Wir könnten von dem Bonus durch das Werben eines Freundes profitieren, ob du mich oder ich dich werbe ist mir eigentlich egal. 


Hier noch eine kurze Info zu mir:
Männlich,19 Jahre jung und in der Ausbildung. 
habe Erfahrung seit Classic - aber viele Pausen 

Falls einer Interesse hat bitte per PN melden.


----------



## Plusader (11. September 2014)

kannst dich in skype bei mir melden - Plusader


----------



## cooper96 (11. September 2014)

Würde auch mitmachen


----------

